# M2 Question



## philkt731 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, I have a question about M2, it probably been asked before. If you had the EP 9 3 1, which is from the scramble U2 M' U2 M, according to Stefan Pochmann's website (with 9 as the buffer), to solve it you would do:

UB (3): M2
UF (1): U2 M' U2 M'

after that, it should be solved but its not, why not? 
And what if something like this happeened in the middle of solving it?

Also is it possible with M2 to end up with all the edges solve but the M centers need to be swithced across, how would you know this?


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> Ok, I have a question about M2, it probably been asked before. If you had the EP 9 3 1, which is from the scramble U2 M' U2 M, according to Stefan Pochmann's website (with 9 as the buffer), to solve it you would do:
> 
> UB (3): M2
> UF (1): U2 M' U2 M'
> ...



Because after the M2, the centers are switched. So when you shoot to UF, you have to shoot to DB, because it is the second pair of a pair of pieces in the M ring.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2007)

Agreed joey. Phil, the way Stefan says to realize this is to memorize things in pairs. An example is using a thing and an action. Personally, I just remember the pieces in pairs and if an M edge comes up, I make a note that I have to shoot to the opposite edge.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 11, 2007)

yep, what they said is right...because the centers are switched, UF spot is now at DB, so you have to use the DB alg, M U2 M U2

and if after solving all pieces you have M centers switched, you have a parity...

Stefan uses D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, so he has UB and UL swapped, to use on his corners solving...you can also do U F2 U' M2 U F2 U' and have UR and UB swapped, or M2 U2 M' U2 M and have UF and UB swapped


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 12, 2007)

ok thanks i got it now!

BTW, what are some memo methods for M2, since u need orientation and permutation? Do u just use letters like:
(UL RB) (LF FR) ...., or what?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2007)

I use colors (WR RG) (OB YB). It's not that efficient but it works for me. You can assign images to a specific color pair and build stories with that also. Really anything that can distinguish between white-red and red-white will work.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe White-Red = A and Red-White = B? 12 edges so 24 letters.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2007)

I should probably start learning a better memo method if I'm going to be serious about multi-bld and maybe start big cube.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 12, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I should probably start learning a better memo method if I'm going to be serious about multi-bld and maybe start big cube.



same for me...still not sure if I'll use images (22 for edges, 2 for each piece) or letters and create words...

I think my corners are fine...don't know if I'll use a system for them too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe White-Red = A and Red-White = B? 12 edges so 24 letters.



I just got my first M2 3x3x3 BLD solve this weekend (6:36 - I'm pretty sure I'm sticking with 3-cycle for a while!), and I used this method for memorizing. It's nice because I actually learned r2 for the 4x4x4 before I learned M2, so I made sure the letters were arranged the same as for the 4x4x4, and imagined doing a 4x4x4 instead. It's crazy, but it worked.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 12, 2007)

Pedro said:


> Stefan uses D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, so he has UB and UL swapped, to use on his corners solving


Um... no, actually I use the R2 method for corners, and thus different parity handling. I only made up the above algorithm for someone else who mixed M2 with my old corners method.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 12, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan uses D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, so he has UB and UL swapped, to use on his corners solving
> ...



how do you handle parity now?


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2007)

Pedro said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



(r2' U' r2) (R' U) (L' U2') (R U' R' U2 R) (L U') (r2' U) (source: stefan-pochmann.info)


----------



## Joël (Nov 15, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe White-Red = A and Red-White = B? 12 edges so 24 letters.



That's what I use... Then every letter pair contains the information for 1 three cycle... Including the permutation. Quite efficient, IMO.

(Well, not exactly that labeling system.. My letters are distributed over the cube rather randomly.. Like white-green = S (for Snooker, white ball, green table), and stuff like that).


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just started about a week ago and I got a couple real completed bld (I used to do a lot of fridrich bld (I have the UWR)) solve (my best, 4:07, is on video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW0OG0OoItU)
and for EP I use T Perm with setup moves, so I already have a memo system of consonants that I use to make words by adding random vowels. I'm thinking about switching to M2 for edges and get rid of EO memo and execution, so I need a completely different mem system. Hopefully I can get it done quickly and start getting some better times.


----------

